# cycling tank update



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

hello goodmorning or evening. I been cycling my new 125gal for 10 days now i have been doing daily nitrite & amonia testing and also ph levels as well as nitrate.the amonia level has never yet gave me a reading it's always been good . my nitrite took about three days to give a steady incline and now sits about 1.2 and my nitrate is almost at 110. I had started the cycle using some istablished media,a piece of driftwood and a chinese algea eater 24 feeder goldfish and a 12'' pleco that i put in after 5 days i have lost at the beging a feeder a day.Now I am to understand that my nirite level should just drop and my nitrate to rise then a 25% water change frequently should take place. Is there anything that i am missing and based on your expierence how much more time am i looking at three impatient rbp's awaiting. sorry for the long post!


----------



## Outie (Feb 19, 2003)

Your tank should be pretty much cycled as long as most of your getting good reading for ammonia nitrate and nitrite. Ph is only a concern if it's changing constantly but i don't see that being a problem. Also your only adding 3 fish i can't imagine the bioload being that much unless ofcourse you got some monsters like 10+ inches a piece. Good luck, and even if your tank does have a ammonia spike just carry out a 50% water change and then test it everyday, and you should be alright. I personally basically cycled my 125 in a day, but i used all the water from 2 tanks, and also had to do a couple water changes but now after about a week all my readings are perfect. So good luck.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

cycling 125g tanks usually takes about a month, to speed it up, I added alot of dirty water from other tanks from cleanings and meat to spoil, these will make your ammonia and nitrates soar, your tank isnt cycled yet, your values should go up fairly high


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Using water from existing tanks does not do anything, almost none of the bacteria in the cycling process is in the water.

It sounds like your are most of the way through the cycle. You will know when your tank is cycled when there are no nitrItes present, then do a 50% (or even 75% because of the high nitrAte readings) water change, without cleaning the gravel, and add your p's. wait a week and then start your gravel cleaning and 25% water changes and all should be well for your reds.

I think the reason for the nitrItes and high nitrAte reading is that you do have good bacteria in your tank, but it is not quite enough handle the bioload your fish are producing yet. When the bacterium catches up with the bioload, you will not show a nitrIte reading.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> Using water from existing tanks does not do anything, almost none of the bacteria in the cycling process is in the water.
> 
> It sounds like your are most of the way through the cycle. You will know when your tank is cycled when there are no nitrItes present, then do a 50% (or even 75% because of the high nitrAte readings) water change, without cleaning the gravel, and add your p's. wait a week and then start your gravel cleaning and 25% water changes and all should be well for your reds.
> 
> I think the reason for the nitrItes and high nitrAte reading is that you do have good bacteria in your tank, but it is not quite enough handle the bioload your fish are producing yet. When the bacterium catches up with the bioload, you will not show a nitrIte reading.


 yup, once those nitrites go to zero your all cycle is complete. it took my 90 gallon only a couple weeks with 4 used media cartriges from 2 penguin 330's. I was suprized it cycled so fast.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

Thanks for all the info guys i will keep on singing and dancing for my rbp's to keep them happy to buy me more time .














those stupid gold fish think they are so cool i can't wait to see them when i put the p's in


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

nike said:


> Thanks for all the info guys i will keep on singing and dancing for my rbp's to keep them happy to buy me more time .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I know what you mean, I have 13 goldfish in my 90 gallon for about 2 months now, but next weekend im getting an 11" rhom from george at shark aquarium, time to see who's the boss after that. im also getting a 1.5" gold spilo too







. it should be wierd picking them up at the airport. thats new for me


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

nitro yor 11'' rhom is going to shred the s**t out of them







i'm sure he will love it. i just put the reds in the 125gal today. i was a little bit







at first but it worked ok and they just love it .it's so worth forkin out a few extra bucks to buy bigger when you see the difference how active you p's can get.

picking them up at the airport . i hope your picking your rhom up in a limmo!!


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> Using water from existing tanks does not do anything, almost none of the bacteria in the cycling process is in the water.
> 
> It sounds like your are most of the way through the cycle. You will know when your tank is cycled when there are no nitrItes present, then do a 50% (or even 75% because of the high nitrAte readings) water change, without cleaning the gravel, and add your p's. wait a week and then start your gravel cleaning and 25% water changes and all should be well for your reds.
> 
> I think the reason for the nitrItes and high nitrAte reading is that you do have good bacteria in your tank, but it is not quite enough handle the bioload your fish are producing yet. When the bacterium catches up with the bioload, you will not show a nitrIte reading.


 what the old water does is to add the ammonia, nitrates to your new tank to get your bacteria going, and if you do very thorough gravel cleanings you do get some bacteria


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

nike said:


> picking them up at the airport . i hope your picking your rhom up in a limmo!!


 I think its going to be a volkswagen jetta, but its close enough for me. im begging my buddy at work to drive with me there so I don't have to take my truck,its too big to do city driving.

pic is not of my truck, but same kind, only pic is newer ford


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

wow thats a nice truck. a jetta would probably be a good idea with todays gas prices.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

nitrofish said:


> grosse gurke said:
> 
> 
> > It sounds like your are most of the way through the cycle. You will know when your tank is cycled when there are no nitrItes present, then do a 50% (or even 75% because of the high nitrAte readings) water change, without cleaning the gravel, and add your p's. wait a week and then start your gravel cleaning and 25% water changes and all should be well for your reds.
> ...










I would agree with this


----------

